# Skirts are for MEN



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Skirts are also for men, period. 













Ask any kayaker along with the following famous people :
Sean Connery, Mel Gibson, Liam Neeson, and even Samuel L. Jackson 
wore a skirt in the movies. Other stars such as Alec Guinness, 
George Lazenby (James Bond 1969), Mike Myers, Ewan McGregor, 
George Clooney, and numerous others have worn skirts*/*kilts.

Most men in Western society are afraid to wear any skirt-like garment,
because they fear it would be confused with femininity.
Stand up to those that doubt your masculinity,
wear the kayak skirt proudly and paddle as often as you can.

_The kayaking skirt is also knows as a spray skirt in paddling forums.
It is used to maintain a secure seal on the boat 
for safe and effective paddling._
Of course the kayak skirts come in a variety of colors and materials.

Generally speaking, many men have some fashion sense and will
attempt to color coordinate their kayak accessories a bit.

Be sure that the grab loop is accessible &#8212; no joke here !
Make damn sure it's not caught on the inside of the cockpit 
where you can't get at it when you need it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I see you're still trying to cram your opinion down everyone's throat under the guise of 'safety'. Sooner or later you'll figure out that you alienate the very people you want to help....again, its not your info, but your delivery.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't spoon feed grown adults.

If you choked on the words while reading and swallowing them,
may I suggest you slow down and take little bites to avoid force feeding yourself.

Reading is self controlled . 
No outside person forces anyone to read anything.


----------

